# Receive and make Free phone calls on your IPAD and Android with Google Hangouts/voice blahblah blah



## qiaoxiaopang (Sep 27, 2016)

Rather than make a useless thread , I decided to share a useful app that's been around since 2009 or so.

So when I was in China, I depended on Google voice to call the States because the Pang is cheap like that. Anyway, called the states for free in China and it's been good to me ever since I needed to mask my phone number. Not sure about now because of the GREAT INTERNET WALL OF CHINA keeps cracking down on US online sites being blocked/censored. So, might need a VPN connection for that.

ANYYYYYHOW,
Register for a google account and sign up for google voice for free. Fool, Get yo phone number by confirming on your mobile number. It's easy as 1, 2,3. Anyway, you got the option of downloading google voice or your better option is GOOGLE HANGOUTS.

So basically, you got your dummy phone number xxx-xxx-xxxx by google voice and you'll be using this number to make free calls to/receive whenever a PAX calls you. This way, the Uber goon will never have your phone #

I use it for UBER FOOL on the IPAD. Decent quality of calls and you can text message free. You should be able to download it for android as well.

And yes it is legitimately 100% free. Any drawbacks?? No unless you got a lot of skeletons in your closet. Remember privacy is a thing of the past.... What google collects is beyond me but I'm sure it's a lot info....


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

Doesn't uber mask your phone number to pax?


----------



## qiaoxiaopang (Sep 27, 2016)

Awesomeness101 said:


> Doesn't uber mask your phone number to pax?


Hummm, Being that I've never taken a ride ever in an Uber car, I can't say for sure. Anyway, I'd rather not give my real phone number out to Uber at all......


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

I know Lyft does, I have to assume that Uber does as well or I am sure I would have received calls/texts from PAX by now.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BSki said:


> I know Lyft does, I have to assume that Uber does as well or I am sure I would have received calls/texts from PAX by now.


They do. They don't see your real number.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

uber doesn't accept voip (google voice #) so u can't log in. however lyft is ok with it.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

I think that's pointless, they mask your number and using the Hangouts app can be a pain in the neck.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

qiaoxiaopang said:


> Rather than make a useless thread ,


Epic fail


----------



## qiaoxiaopang (Sep 27, 2016)

Grand Master B said:


> uber doesn't accept voip (google voice #) so u can't log in. however lyft is ok with it.


Actually they must have changed it. Updated my phone number to google voice # through cust. Service yesterday



Cableguynoe said:


> Epic fail


Try it out. Don't knock it till you've used it. It's convenient if im picking up a dirty pax and need to call em directly on iPad. Don't need to reach for my phone or turn my attention away from front the road


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Grand Master B said:


> uber doesn't accept voip (google voice #) so u can't log in. however lyft is ok with it.


I can verify this. Although, I thought I read somewhere on UP.net that the hub has a way to make it work.

Also, I can verify that your number is masked by Uber, unless customer leaves something in your car and wants it back. Then, Uber will send the driver the customer's REAL number. I'm not sure if they send the customer the driver's real number or not.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Uber uses different uber numbers to connect drivers and riders none of them can see the other person number, if you call after the trip is finished or canceled you can't contact the rider by that number and the rider can't contact you, you need to go throug the uber app


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

dolllarchaser said:


> I can verify this. Although, I thought I read somewhere on UP.net that the hub has a way to make it work.
> 
> Also, I can verify that your number is masked by Uber, unless customer leaves something in your car and wants it back. Then, Uber will send the driver the customer's REAL number. I'm not sure if they send the customer the driver's real number or not.


They will ask you first if it's ok to give them your real number. 
You have to ok it. They do this so you can make arrangements with pax. Otherwise wouldn't be able to with fake numbers


----------



## qiaoxiaopang (Sep 27, 2016)

aflexdriver said:


> I think that's pointless, they mask your number and using the Hangouts app can be a pain in the neck.


Nope, as long as your not technologically impaired.....

Piece of cake to use to replace your phone in case you don't have blue tooth or your phone is cracked. Actually it's a better substitute than reaching for your phone to text... don't you think?


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Grand Master B said:


> uber doesn't accept voip (google voice #) so u can't log in. however lyft is ok with it.


I've been able to use a google voice number before. Granted it was a pain in the rear when I would try to text someone because the app tries to open the native messenger and phone apps rather than google



dolllarchaser said:


> I can verify this. Although, I thought I read somewhere on UP.net that the hub has a way to make it work.
> 
> Also, I can verify that your number is masked by Uber, unless customer leaves something in your car and wants it back. Then, Uber will send the driver the customer's REAL number. I'm not sure if they send the customer the driver's real number or not.


I didn't even need to go to the hub. I just did it right in the app.


----------



## qiaoxiaopang (Sep 27, 2016)

Ezridax said:


> I've been able to use a google voice number before. Granted it was a pain in the rear when I would try to text someone because the app tries to open the native messenger and phone apps rather than google
> 
> I didn't even need to go to the hub. I just did it right in the app.


Hmm that's strange. I've never had to text on it but if I did, google hangouts is easier versus using google voice app when it comes to texting anyone.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

qiaoxiaopang said:


> Hmm that's strange. I've never had to text on it but if I did, google hangouts is easier versus using google voice app when it comes to texting anyone.


My problem was getting the number into it... I could probably hand type it in but that's too much work so I would try to copy and paste, which wouldn't work from the driver app, so I'd have to open the regular text app to copy the number. Again, too much work.

Edit: disregard. I'm using the google voice app not hangouts.


----------



## qiaoxiaopang (Sep 27, 2016)

Ezridax said:


> My problem was getting the number into it... I could probably hand type it in but that's too much work so I would try to copy and paste, which wouldn't work from the driver app, so I'd have to open the regular text app to copy the number. Again, too much work.
> 
> Edit: disregard. I'm using the google voice app not hangouts.


Don't use The Google Voice APP.....

Google Hangouts will give you a better experience trust me. I'm pretty sure if most drivers used it, they'd probably stop using their cell phones. Not a lot of people use it and don't think about how useful it would be knowing you can answer an incoming call from PAX right away or receive a text from a PAX. Either way if you need to text the PAX through the APP or cell phone, you still need to input the number somewhere.

You get calls on the Ipad or text messages on the pad rather than having to glance at your phone all the time. Personally, I don't like to use my cell phone any more. And in google voice/ hangouts, you can edit the setting so the caller doesn't need to leave their name to answer the call. I know before, I had it set where callers would need to say their name before answering a call. Now they can just call just like dialing a regular phone call and waiting for a pick up.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

qiaoxiaopang said:


> Either way if you need to text the PAX through the APP or cell phone, you still need to input the number somewhere.


No, you don't.


----------



## qiaoxiaopang (Sep 27, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> No, you don't.


So did you come up with a telepathic way to automatically put the phone number in your phone key pad? Please fill us all in


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

qiaoxiaopang said:


> So did you come up with a telepathic way to automatically put the phone number in your phone key pad? Please fill us all in


Yes, I did. I am very smart.
This is what I do. Pay attention.

I push the little phone icon and it automatically dials the number for me.
Or I push the little message icon and it opens up the message screen with the number already inputted, Then I just type my message.
Never do I have to type in a phone number.


----------



## qiaoxiaopang (Sep 27, 2016)

Lol so you mean in the end, you still had to use one of your hands and position one of your fingers on the device so you can bring up a phone number??

WTH is the difference lol?

Yeap, that's very smart.



Cableguynoe said:


> Yes, I did. I am very smart.
> This is what I do. Pay attention.
> 
> I push the little phone icon and it automatically dials the number for me.
> ...


Don't be surprised if one day Uber collaborates with google hangouts so you can do the same thing on your tablet/phone.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

qiaoxiaopang said:


> Lol so you mean in the end, you still had to use one of your hands and position one of your fingers on the device so you can bring up a phone number??
> 
> WTH is the difference lol?
> 
> ...


I honestly dont understand this thread. You're recommending things that are not needed.

You suggested in your OP that this would help so pax dont get our real number. Well they dont get our real number, not with Uber or Lyft. 
So that is not needed.

Now you're talking about using this so we dont have to type in a number? 
Again, not needed,


----------



## qiaoxiaopang (Sep 27, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> I honestly dont understand this thread. You're recommending things that are not needed.
> 
> You suggested in your OP that this would help so pax dont get our real number. Well they dont get our real number, not with Uber or Lyft.
> So that is not needed.
> ...


Wrong again... You obviously are technologically impaired. Alright genius, let's suppose your phone is cracked or goes bad and can't call out in emergencies. At least this will save your ass.

Now as far as getting your phone numbers, that's another story. No one's info is secured if a hacker is able to exploit google's app and gets a hold of your number, personal info, and bam let's go take out a line of credit! Man, you don't know nothing about cyber security do you.

Did you forget how some people have been able to exploit Goober by turning off their app and able to steal their password just by getting their phone number. Nahh, that's because you don't keep up with the news.

Me personally, I like to keep all my info confidential. If you get my name and info, boo hoo on me. If you got credit fraud alert on your report, good luck opening a line of credit.

Obviously show's how much brains you got.

Again it is very useful. Lastly, for those of us that don't want to use a burner phone, this is the best bet because at least you don't need a burner phone if you have it on your app.

I'm pretty sure you are one of those people that are either lazy or just technologically impaired....

Not ragging on you but just being honest based on your comments



qiaoxiaopang said:


> Wrong again... You obviously are technologically impaired. Alright genius, let's suppose your phone is cracked or goes bad and can't call out in emergencies. At least this will save your ass.
> 
> Now as far as getting your phone numbers, that's another story. No one's info is secured if a hacker is able to exploit google's app and gets a hold of your number, personal info, and bam let's go take out a line of credit! Man, you don't know nothing about cyber security do you.
> 
> ...


Did I mention it's free!!?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

qiaoxiaopang said:


> Did you forget how some people have been able to exploit Goober by turning off their app and able to steal their password just by getting their phone number. Nahh, that's because you don't keep up with the news.


No one is exploiting Uber. They're exploiting gullible drivers.


----------



## qiaoxiaopang (Sep 27, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> No one is exploiting Uber. They're exploiting gullible drivers.


Wrong again. It's easy to exploit even the saavy... Don't think for a minute that couldn't have been you or I. Especially since they were able to turn off their app remotely and contact the user via their cell phone.

No experience tech. saavy user will ever give out their password....


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

does uber even allow google voice numbers as your primary number?


----------



## qiaoxiaopang (Sep 27, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> does uber even allow google voice numbers as your primary number?


Yes. I changed it through customer service over the phone. Took about 1 minute.



Cableguynoe said:


> No one is exploiting Uber. They're exploiting gullible drivers.


Dude, I'm going to end up making a YouTube video and I bet I can convince you to use it. I bet you I can.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

since a google voice number uses either wifi or your 4g/3g signal is it less relaible than your normal cell number?


----------



## qiaoxiaopang (Sep 27, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> since a google voice number uses either wifi or your 4g/3g signal is it less relaible than your normal cell number?


Not at all, I've been testing it out with friends and family. Even on a 3g call, there is slightly any difference in comparison of using a cell phone. Unless you are in an area where your signal strength is very bad, then you'd probably see bad quality. But then again, if your data signal is bad then there's a good chance that your cell phone signal will be just as bad.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

whoa, whoa,...whoa. lets clean this thread up in an orderly fashion.

pang is suggesting to use Google Voice (GV) which is a voice over internet protocol (VOIP) for calls & texts. how this works on mobile phones is that when you dial out on your mobile phone, it automatically (can set it to manual also) connects to GV servers, then from GV servers (w/ it's own phone# not your mobile#) to your intended recipient. On the recipient end, they see your GV phone# as incoming calls. Texts are handled the same. When the recipient returns your text, their mobile# sends to GV servers (they don't know your mobile#) then GV hands it off to your mobile#.

Having said that, you can make calls on your devices that's connected to your Google account via GV to make and receive calls & texts, such as a PC or tablet. He originally suggested this feature to make international calls, rather than rely on regular celluar mobile calls. Plus GV masks your real mobile#.

Then somehow GV got tied with Uber where I said Uber doesn't accept GV# (VOIP). This is certainly true on the app level, but I see there's a work around by calling customer service to get your GV# tied in with Uber account.

Then people are talking about workarounds when using the Uber app to contact pax when your GV# is tied into your Uber app. Normally you tap the menu icon in the Uber app, then tap either the "text" or "phone" and Uber will mask your real number (mobile or GV) and contact your pax via a proxy server (generic Uber ph#). What I'm reading is when your GV# is tied to your Uber account, one has to cute & paste the temporary pax# and inserted it to your GV app/Hangouts. If so, that's a pain. If not, shouldn't the Uber app automatically open up their text/call?

Also if you're logging onto Uber using your mobile phone, regardless of GV# being used to log on, Uber does know your real mobile#. Their app is VERY invasive and your mobile# info is quit easy to locate, along with your IMEI, Android version, memory, storage, and even your IP address.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

qiaoxiaopang said:


> Wrong again. It's easy to exploit even the saavy... Don't think for a minute that couldn't have been you or I. Especially since they were able to turn off their app remotely and contact the user via their cell phone.
> 
> No experience tech. saavy user will ever give out their password....


Show me an example


----------



## qiaoxiaopang (Sep 27, 2016)

Grand Master B said:


> whoa, whoa,...whoa. lets clean this thread up in an orderly fashion.
> 
> pang is suggesting to use Google Voice (GV) which is a voice over internet protocol (VOIP) for calls & texts. how this works on mobile phones is that when you dial out on your mobile phone, it automatically (can set it to manual also) connects to GV servers, then from GV servers (w/ it's own phone# not your mobile#) to your intended recipient. On the recipient end, they see your GV phone# as incoming calls. Texts are handled the same. When the recipient returns your text, their mobile# sends to GV servers (they don't know your mobile#) then GV hands it off to your mobile#.
> 
> ...


I let this post get the best of me 

I like the explanation Grand Master B.

I want to go on a long limb and say that once you TAP on the phone number and it prompts you whether you want to call the number, that once you've pressed it, it dials it automatically using google hangouts. I'll have to get back to you on that one.



Cableguynoe said:


> Show me an example


I will, 

Once I start Goobering.


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> since a google voice number uses either wifi or your 4g/3g signal is it less relaible than your normal cell number?





qiaoxiaopang said:


> Not at all, I've been testing it out with friends and family. Even on a 3g call, there is slightly any difference in comparison of using a cell phone. Unless you are in an area where your signal strength is very bad, then you'd probably see bad quality. But then again, if your data signal is bad then there's a good chance that your cell phone signal will be just as bad.


pang is about 99% correct, and perhaps in another way 100%+ correct. Yeah, I know there's no such thing. GV is reliable, provided your network is reliable. If it isn't then both your data & voice will be affected. When the network is good, GV is good. Before, not so much but Google had 8+ years to get the glitches out.

The 1% is dependent on where you are in a covered area. In buildings with massive amount of steel (high-rises), networks (Verizon/AT&T/Tmo/Sprint) that uses higher end frequency for their LTE/3G network tends to falter while voice remains in working order. Under this scenario, you can make voice calls but not VOIP calls (GV) nor could you surf the net. Then again some buildings just naturally block both voice & data.

Where he's 100%+ right...is that using GV is more reliable than voice, even under the above situation. GV routes calls to either one or any linked devices you choose under settings. For example, your mobile (primary) and to your PC/tablet...at the same time. Someone calls/texts you and all your linked devices goes off, or none, or one of three, or two of three or 1 of 3 during your lunch break, or 2 of 3 when your at work, etc. etc. etc. It depends what your settings are and GV will obey thy command. So let say your phone network goes down. Well, say goodbye to voice calls, your mobile phone is gone, but with GV your other devices are active and are able to call/recieve. Of course you're at home/office under this scenario, but what about the above 1% scenario? Voice works but data not so much. You can still make calls by dialing out (your regular mobile#...voice call) to your GV#, access the voice mail and return the call. You can also dial out to your GV#, then punch in the ph# you're trying to call and from there acts like a GV phone call where the recipient receives your call (GV#). What about texts you may ask. Smart man. Well you can set up your GV account to forward your GV texts to your regular mobile#. Keep in mind, you can read them but I caution you not to reply for then your real mobile# will pop up on the recipients end. Minor problem but you'll still be connected under the 1% scenario.

GV just empowers the users like nothing else. Oh yeah, when you get spam calls/texts, guess what? It's difficult to block that going through your phone network. With GV, just one tap and *poof* freedom. Also GV has a great spam filter, just like the famous Gmail filter.

Last note, the 1% is really like 0.1% (one tenth of 1%).


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Just activate google voice on your iPhone based on your carrier. You can call and text directly from your phone without using the voice or hangout app.


----------

